# David Brown / Case 1390 over heating



## bralos (Nov 30, 2012)

DB or Case 1390 diesel tractor started to puke radiator fluid out of over flow so bought a radiator cap. It then stated to overhead so replaced the Thermostat. It was still overheating so I figured it was the water pump. I replaced the water pump and also flushed the radiator at the same time. She is now still overheating. No water in the oil and no oil in the rad fluid. Thought it might be air in the system so I let the tractor get hot and cracked the large plug on the side of the thermostat housing while I keep the radiator full. She is till over heating (around 225 on the temp gauge. 

Anyone have any idea? This this has gotten me pulling my hair out!!!!!:dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed::dazed:


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

A couple of possibilities??

1 what colour is the coolant??, is it rusty coloured water?? If so there may be a blockage to water flow in the block caused by rusty dirty sludge, you might be able to clear this with an industrial strength radiator flushing compound

2 there may be a loss of combustion gas into cooling system ( head gasket gone) , you need to get tractor upto working temp and do a cooling system pressure test!!

How do you know what temp it is reaching?? Is it from the tractor gauge (which can be inaccurate??) or have you monitored the temp with one of the infra red pistol type thermometers??


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Lots of possibilities. First, is it really overheating? 225 on the gauge is not necessarily overheating. Best to measure the coolant temp with a reliable thermometer.

Try this approach. Take the radiator cap off and run the tractor up to temperature. (Make sure you start it with the cap off - DO NOT bring it up to temp and then take the cap off!) Once it's up to temp you should see water circulating at the top of the radiator. If it's not, or it's pumping coolant out the fill, then you have a blockage. Could be a plugged radiator, could be the bottom hose is collapsing, could be a bad thermostat.


----------



## Debant1961 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey, I have a DB 880 implematic and it has had heating problems as well. I replaced cap still got hot then oil started being pushed out back of sump and oil dipstick. I took radiator in and it was completely blocked but now not sure what fuher damage has been done. Also someone has taken thermostat out as well.
Any suggestions


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

I've never heard of that before (pushing oil out the dipstick). Was there coolant still in the cooling system when you pulled the radiator? Is there coolant in the oil/oil pan? You might have blown a head gasket, I guess...

After making the above observations and assuming there is no water in the oil pan, there's not much to do at this point but put the radiator back in (I assume it's been unblocked and cleaned out?), add water and see what it does. You could do a pressure test on the cooling system to see if there are any leaks, internal or external.

If all that passes, then see the circulation test in the above post. With no thermostat you should see water circulating immediately, i.e. you won't have to bring it up to temp.


----------

